# suggestions for Perdido Key



## Bbeer (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

My family will he staying at the Florencia condo in Perdido Key the week of July 8th. I have a small 2-person inflatable boat with electric troller that I’ll be bringing down. Any suggestions on fishing the river and areas near rabbit island? In past years I’ve caught some nice trout and occasionally a redfish using live shrimp netted along shore.

Would appreciate any tips on locations, baits, rigs, species that might hit.

How about flounder fishing or gigging in this area?

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The flats around Rabbit Island might be okay in the morning. Dock lights at night on Ole River will be your most consistent fishing. Make sure your boat is registered.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Grass flats around the kayak launch at Johnsons beach can be productive also.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Grass flats early and late with live bait or weedless paddle tails...I like the belly-weighted hooks from Owner so they sink but don't go nose-down while they do it... swim them across the dark spots or holes, let them sink and then swim them out, hope for the big hit from the trout or a redfish. Dock lights at night are a good suggestion, as mentioned. Hope you slay them, good luck!


----------



## Bbeer (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions. I caught a few trout along rabbit island and also two decent redfish 18” and 20” along east shoreline grasses of Old River south of the Florencia. Used shrimp I netted from the grasses and also cut up some pin fish.

Thanks again. I love that place


----------



## Bbeer (Jul 6, 2013)

By the way...at the request of my youngest daughter I released all fish caught 😀


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you had an enjoyable trip Bbeer.


----------

